# Telescopic Ladder



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Any of you guys ever try one of these ladders? Sure they'll only work for one stories but eventually you would think they'll come out with something longer than a 16'. Seems pretty nifty.

http://xtendandclimb.com/products/telescoping-ladders/pro-series-models/785p.html


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I don't think we'll be using one on our day to day jobs. I do however think it would be a nice addition to the back luggage portion of my wifes Ford Excursion. I do from time to time get hung up measuring jobs in her vehicle. 

I am sure she will appreciate it!:no:

I can see where this little ladder would be nice for service calls where lugging a ladder through a home or building is less than ideal.


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I haven't tried it yet, but surely will give it a try.


----------



## Ridgewalker (Aug 12, 2010)

I have seen home inspectors use this type of ladders on their inspections but they also pull up in cars or small SUV. I feel in our business nothing beats a extension ladder for safety and is that not the name of the game.


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

For estimates and/or inspections. I wouldn't use one for actual work.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I use one for estimating sometimes and they are great for getting to elevator shafts on flat roofs.... they are a bit fickle though when you get them wet... better to keep it in your cab..... also make sure when you are letting it down that you start at the bottom... there is a tendancy to want to start at waist level but if you do that then the bottom ones become much harder to release.... also watch your hands... it hurts... trust me


----------

